# Are you supposed to clip a rats nails?



## beautifulbellablue (Nov 16, 2014)

Honestly the idea scares the **** out of me! I can hardly clip my chihuahuas! Anyways my rats have really sharp nails and even though it hurts for them to crawl on me I don't feel right clipping such small nails.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

I clip my girls nails on occassion, mostly becasue one of them broke a nail (freaked me out). I use human nail clippers and I have never made either of them bleed. They do sometimes squeak and struggle, but it's just becasue they don't like to be held in that particular position (it doesn't hurt them, they'd just rather be exploring.)


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I clip my girls nails also. I normally wear a tank top and let them sit in it and get comfy. Then I take one little paw at a time and clip them. If they struggle, let them take a break and go back at it once they've calmed down more.


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't do it. As to whether you HAVE to do it: no, unless there is a health issue that forces you to or of course if the scratches on your skin are too much. 
If you keep items in their cage that keep their nails trim (lave ledges, bricks, etc) then you don't have to worry.
Mine all scratch me up decently, but I don't mind. I have sensitive skin, so it'd irritate me anyway ha.
It's a lot less stress for me and them if I don't clip and just keep rough surfaces around that naturally file their nails.


----------



## Zedsdead (Jan 4, 2015)

It scares me too. I've actually had my vet do it a couple times.

I don't think it's necessary unless the nail curves all the way around or some other health issue comes up. This generally has only occurred with my oldest rats.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

With young rats the nails grow pretty fast and they can get caught on cloth and mesh and get pulled out, but I don't clip them.... As rats mature they learn not to scratch you as much. With older rats the nails often get too short to hang on properly so they fall more when you carry them around I find this can be worse...


----------



## beautifulbellablue (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks guys! You were all helpful


----------

